# Best part of a book



## Violanthe (Sep 12, 2006)

Which part of a book—beginning, middle or end—do you find the most interesting or engaging? Which do you find most pivotal for the success of a good story? Which part, when flawed, can most easily ruin an otherwise great book?


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 14, 2006)

Every part has its charms. I chose the beginning because I was forced to choose something, and it is probably my favorite, at least at the moment. The beginning is always great, unless you are horribly unlucky. It is the part where you are discovering all sorts of really cool stuff. Interesting personalities, many mysteries, original little details, if you aren't reading some kind of boring book set in real life. *yawns*  Yay for introductions and the hopeful beginnings of speculations! Sure, your favorite character might show up at some point in the middle, but even running into achingly boring characters is fun because it's new. Sure, the most mind-blowing plot twists could show up only at the end, but, unless the book is pure evil, I have already predicted what's going to happen. Plenty of things to get your brain working at the beginning. Your favorite characters haven't learned some boring lesson yet and are still full of crazy quirks.

The most pivotal for the success of a story? I am no expert on the reasons for why every book has become a success. That would require lots of research. Different stories have different styles, though, but I would guess that you are asking for what the most pivotal is, on average. Off the top of my head, I would guess the middle, though. People will stay through the beginning because of all of the cool stuff that I mentioned. People love the ending because everything has been revealed, the suspense ended specactularly, and they enjoy seeing the aftermath. The middle can be horrifyingly boring. Sure, Yay for plenty of suspense-building, little mysteries being solved, but, if it isn't done well, some can lose interest.

Hm. Well, your last question ties in with the second, I would think.


----------



## Violanthe (Sep 19, 2006)

I think the middle of a story is most important. It's the largest part, number one. The part you spend the most time with. And if it's bad, there goes most of the enjoyment of the book.


----------

